# Denon AVR-1912 Issues (recently bought)



## Shori (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I’m new to this forum and was hoping to resolve some issues that I have with my recently purchased Denon AVR-1912.

I have the following set up in place.

- TV connected to amp via Composite Cable. Because when I connected the TV using HDMI cable from TV HDMI port to ARC port in the amp it didn’t work. I can’t find the TV manual, so therefore don’t know if my TV supports this or am I missing something. The TV is and 47’’ LG Scarlett model.

- PS3 connected to the amp via HDMI

- Jamo C803 book shelf speakers connected to the amp

*Issues:*

1. When I play a Blue Ray movie via PS3 I have to go up to at least –10 (minus 10) to get good volume. Range is -80 to +18 (minus 80 to plus 18). It sounds really good at 0.0 but there is not much margin left at this point until I am at maximum volume.

But when I play the PS3 games via PS3 or connect my iPod and play music. It sounds good at around -20. Is this normal?

I used the Audyssey feature to calibrate the speakers to the room.

2. When I connect the iPod from the front USB port, the amp takes ages to recognise a command from the remote. Such as changing tracks of going back to play list. It’s very slow and sluggish.

At times the song will change but on the amp display it still shows the last song. Sometimes it freezes and works after like 5 mins.

The amp was an ex-demo. Not sure if this is relevant. Also, it is under warranty.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Shori (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone...


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I turn mine up to -13 for normal movie viewing. I have gone as high as -2 to really blast the room, but I could never watch a full movie that way. Maybe you like your movies louder than I do or your speakers are not quite as efficient. I can tell you that in general though that games on the PS3 are a lot louder than video discs. It's always annoyed me.

Can't help you on the ipod stuff, I've never touched the stuff. If I get a chance I'll steal my wife's iphone and see if it's sluggish for me too, but I can't make any promises, she's pretty much always playing bingo on that thing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What model speakers are they and/or what is their efficiency? 

How many speakers are you using?

It is common for games to be louder.

I cannot think of any reason for the slow activity with the iPod interface. I would contact Denon tech support to see what they might have to say. The receiver may not be compatible with the version of the iPod you have.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have the Denon 1612 and had to do some post Audyssey tweaks to the levels of each channel. After words I adjusted the input source level of each device to same db levels using a meter and set HDMI control to ON for ARC. It's an exceptional AVR once you have everything tweaked.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Shori said:


> Anyone...


Some Denon models have individual level controls for each input. I don't remember where that is on the setup menu, but you should be able to poke around and find it. If that had been changed while on demo, that could easily be the problem.

Have you tried a microprocessor reset? That could fix the problem also, but it will wipe out any settings you have, including Audyssey - you will have to re-run it.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry your having some issues with your Denon .... Have you tried to update the firmware ???:huh:


----------



## Shori (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the inputs. 

I think I need to update the firmware for my Denon. We have a 3rd Gen Ipod. My guess is as someone mentioned it was an ex-demo model. It might be that the firmware is not updated. 

Will try that and update you all.

Cheers


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I was watching Romeo Must Die from the actual disc the other day and I had to turn the volume up to zero to get a decent volume level. Just thought I'd throw that in the mix, some movies just have their levels set lower than others, and in general, movies played from discs on the PS3 have a lower volume than played from a mediaserver, and games are even louder.


----------

